# how to rig for drift fishing?



## FISHINJESS (Mar 1, 2011)

My boys and I are headed to conroe this week to try to catch a few. Id like to try drifting but not sure how to keep from getting hung up on the bottom. How do you guys that drift often rig up? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

If you gonna drift fish, you gonna get hung up. Thats the method I use most is to drift. The weight size can make the difference, depending on the wind and I perfer a 1/2 oz flat type and just enough line to drift on the bottom. I use 2 circle (6/0)hooks 18" and 30" above the weight on 6-8" leader. Good luck.


----------



## trlrman (Aug 29, 2008)

lookup santee cooper rig and 3 way rig on google they will keep you fishing more and re-rigging less


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

That is the exact way the Livingston pros do it. I like a 5/0 to 7/0 Eagle Claw Sea circle hook. Big and strong for those 30 plus fish. 
The little foam 2" float about two inches from the hook on about 30 inch leader between the hook and swivel.
One little trick that does help if you hang up. Try using a leader of about 20 pound mono. Tie a Palomar knot at the swivel and a cinch knot at the hook. The cinch knot will break first so all you lose is the hook. Of course you need 30 plus braid on the reel. It never breaks.
Use big baits. A whole filet off a one pound tilapia is about right. It will catch anything between 3 and 100 pounds. Small baits only get dinks.
Best drift speed for me is about 0.8 knots per my GPS. Use drift bags or 5 gal buckets to hold the speed down.

http://www.learntocatchcatfish.com/santee-cooper-rig


----------



## FISHINJESS (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you very much Nikki, Trlrman, and Sunbeam. I feel like our chances of catching some nice fish have definately increased! Soon as we go i will post a report and let you know how we did. Thanks for the help!


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

From my limited experience I might add:
1. Where you are fishing is the very most important part of any trip.
If you ain't where the fish are you will not catch em.
2. Bait is the second most important part.
Good fresh bait good results. 
3. Everything else, that someone has told you. Get the first two right and things fall into place, or so I'm told.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Amen to #1 and #2 from jackieblue. And number 1 is for sure # 1!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I almost want to say, bait is no. 1. of course you can't catch, what's not there. OK, ya'll win. LOL Fresh bait sure helps! Jackie, ever hear from Garry?


----------



## dignlevel (Jul 26, 2010)

I drift fish probably 90 percent of the time here in the Carolinas. There are a few things that I will pass on that might help somewhat.

Try to control your speed to around .5 mph in the winter and between .75 and 1. mph in the warmer months. The colder water fish are a little more slugish in taking a bite and normally want a smaller bait before the shad kill.

The rig I use is basically a carolina like bass rig with a crappie cork 6-8 inches from the bait and a leader about 3 feet long. This will make the baited hook float along about 2.5 feet off the bottom. I fish 4 poles at the time with each one out to different lengths normally at least 4 times the water depth so that the bait will not run off the bottom. In the summer time I keep the bait at least 75 feet from the boat. I normally use cut shad or bream with a head on at least one pole. I make my 1-2 oz. weights out of parachute cord filled with lead shot that will slid across the bottom and reduce hangups tremendously, in 40 fow you may need the heavier weight. If you get hung, you are normally wedged between something and it will come loose if you get turned around and go back, if you get on a brush pile, :-( :headknock

Controlling the speed, finding bait and fish before you put out a rod, and having the bait the fish want are probably the most important things to remember.

I will try to get a picture of a rig posted. Good luck!!


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

tbone2374 said:


> Jackie, ever hear from Garry?


As a matter of fact just sent you a PM all is well.


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

an old boy came by me drifting at twice my speed, I remarked to my buddy that was one guy that was lost in the sauce. About 30 minutes later he pulled up and wanted me to weight a fish he had caught. A lake record going 62#.
I agree that slower is better in cold water, but faster worked real well that day, at least for him.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

jackieblue said:


> From my limited experience I might add:


LOL, I have never met the man, but heard enough about him to know this is a very modest statement.


----------



## Uncle Gary (Mar 17, 2011)

What kind of depth, structure, or bottom do yall usually fish?


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

I've caught them in 2-4 foot when water temp is 94 in August or Dec at 48 degree. But that was the depth I was fishing. 12 to 16 the next day so it's not always true either way, just have to try. Be there to make the news, not read about it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I like to fish spots where I know I will not hang up much if any. I like to fish deep most of the time, 26 to 32 feet, sometimes with light tackle I fish 8 to 17' in the summer.


----------

